# For Ruth: LH FSH Oestradiol



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Ruth

I have just had some day 2 blood results back:
LH 8
FSH 6
17-B Oestradiol 122

I was wondering if you considered this to be normal or a good/bad result. Would be grateful for your views.

Thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Normal levels!!

Ruth


----------

